# Very bad shop plz read!



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

There is an aquarium near me in Bolton that has recently started to sell reptiles. They have a baby royal for £54.50 who is an assisted feeder. It has nly had two feeds, no other feeding record from where is came from previous to this aquarium shop. It's triangular in shape also. but it is still for sale. If you wanted a royal that feeds normaly the shop assistant told me to go and pay more else where! :evil: I told them that they shouldn't be selling this snake and of course it went down like a lead balloon. In the end I just said that the poor snake is going to die cos they don't know what they are doing!
They have turtles too, one was rather puffy so I told them it was sick as it was a sign of illness... they didn't want to know. Not to mention the water of the turtles was filthy. 
Though they was using UV lights all was situated far too high to benifit the animals. The shop is pathetic!
The name of the shop ....well I shouldn't really name and shame them but it goes under one of the names of ********. However not sure i should use their full name but your welcome to PM or email me for it.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats shocking. Looks like you'll have more reptiles to look after soon when people buy them and can't look after them because they're so ill. Is there anything you can do about it?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I think its high time there was a clamp down on these bad shops and the THINGS running them were banned from keeping animals for the rest of their sad little lives :evil:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm certainly going to try and do something about it. I even got a bollocking off my hubby because i stood up and spoke my freaking mind. Told hubby if he didn'nt like it then wait in the f*cking car LOL.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

some people only care what reptiles can earn them they don't deserve the custom they get isn't there any animal welfare agency that can help the poor reps glad there are people out there that have the guts to tell these idiots what they are doing wrong and destroying the reps

trese


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sorry, i had to remove the name as we dont want t-bo getting sued.
i do this myself on other forums so i know how annoying it is... best you can do is pm anybody that asks you the shop name, at least it not in the pbulic that way.
i agree though, it sounds bad


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

LOL Nige the name i put on here isnt the proper shop name just what it is known by locally but i understand so no worries mate


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah right, i dont give a monkeys to be honest... at the end of the day a shop wants praise if you think they are good, so why shouldnt we be able to tell people the bad ones too? makes sense to me... unfortunately this poxy country decides to sue people for farting too loud lol, so we cant say anything, which is wrong, but hey nevermind... at least we can tell each other behind the scenes


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Went in again yesturday and well I walked away breaking my heart yesturday.They had a viv full of baby dragons, 2 of which was clearly dying. I ask the floor manager about them, told him who I was and that i wanted to take them to our vets. of course he refused saying the shop would deal with them. Upon leaving a young girl put them in little cricket tubs. I was furious.
Same shop assistant sold an albino leopard gecko to a man who was going to keep it will a chamealeon, she said just try them for 10 mins to see if they would be ok. of course i jumped in and said NO YOU CAN'T. But off he went with the gecko.
Not to mention the vivs was disgusting. full of poo and had dirty water and mouldy food bowls.
I cried all they way home. phoned the council but the guy i need to speak with wasn't there. Phoned the dreaded RSPCA and reported them. Phoned the manager and of course got fobbed off. I hate that shop and will do all I can to either get them to stop selling reptiles or to look after them properly.


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 28, 2006)

Of course this is a double edged sword, but how about reporting them to one of the anti-reptile as pets groups? Surely they would be interested and might do something? I don't know about Bolton but round our way you have to have a qualified person, i.e. having quals in rep care, to manage a reptile area or you don't get a license from the council. i know this because one large garden centre spent months trying to get someone before they could open up.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

From what I can gather they have an experienced shop assistant but not qualified as such, but shes on holiday. However she was the one I spoke to about the royal python orginally.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

the problem is what do you called qualified?
I have known a large number of people that have completed HND in animal care and / or animals degree courses but couldnt tell you anything about snakes or lizards at all.
they may have majored in apes or dolphins etc but shit them selves in front of a corn snake.
Just cos you have a piece of paper saying you have studied animals for a few yrs to me just doesnt beat experiance in keeping them.
The company i would for employs lots of people that work with reptiles and over the fast 5 yrs i have interveiwed loads of said animal qualified people and not many keep reptiles/ amphibians or have had much contact with them etc.
so i ask again what makes you qualified?


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 28, 2006)

*i.e. having quals in rep care*

What can I tell you? I can only relay the info given to me by the owner of said garden centre. perhaps if some of the animal action groups were pragmatic enough to realize that the keeping of reps is not going to go away they could lobby for the creation of such qualifications and separate licensing, if it does not already exist, to that of general "small animals".

Lol


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Experience is something I have, not qualifications in herpetology. However an employer only knows what they are told...
Peoples experience in reptiles varies from what they have kept and problems that may have arose and many in depth reading by various sources. And asking questions to those who are more knowledgeble.
Personally from my experienceof local councils working in the trading standards dept and the licensing dept should know more about such things like reptiles before they dish out pet shop licenses. Also would be pet shop owners should also do course in basic animal care for each type of pet the want to sell.
Since yesturday i have rang every means of so called help and so far have not come up with any help at all. I have even resorted to asking my friends who keep teptile to visit the shop and if they agree with my concerns then to make calls to the RSPCa and the council. But even with all that i fear that those two beardies are dead!


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

we have a useless goverment sorry a useless police service a useless health care service and even the RSPCA is useless


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

*Q*



snakeboy101 said:


> we have a useless goverment sorry a useless police service a useless health care service and even the RSPCA is useless


HERE HERE!!!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

snakeboy its not that these services are useless its that legislation in this country is shite. I work within a police force and I am happy to help others, but there is only so much that can be done, The shop can be reported and all cases that are have to be investigated, a quick call to RSPCA reference this shop could work, otherwise you will all just have to keep moaning about it on forums.

If anything is Useless its the Goverment as they are in charge.

Denise can you send me the shop details please.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Si there are many good policemen, one of whom is my daughters God Father. But in the past the police service has been difficult but that was when we lived in Bury in Lancsashire. However in Bolton the police here have been brilliant. Not really related to this topic but just wanted to share.


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

no the police here are useless they go out in patrols in areas which have NO crime which is pretty stupid.
oh when my brother got mugged(they didnt take anything he knocked one down and legged it after taking a beating) we were told there is an avaible car a few roads from our house and they will be sent RIGHT AWAY took them 30 minutes to get here and they were a few roads away :? didnt even say why they were late when asked just said 'we got held up' and when getting the details of what happened they werent even taking notes they just didnt seem bothered.

and RSPCA i found a red eared terrapin on the side of the thames(dumped by someone) so i brought it home phoned them and they said 'someone is one the way' it took them 1 hour and 30 minutes for them to get here and the nearest office at the time was 20 minutes away :? and we called again because a junkie had a tin if cats living with her ALL underfed and abused(kicked thrown etc) and they said they cant do much :? so they cant take the animals away based on the ground of animal creulty? i swear no one gives a shit round here


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Think anyone has a shitty story about the police...heres a recent one. my nephew ages 9 was shot through thr wrist by a 22 air rifle. needed hospital treatment the hospital said it was a miracle the pellet missed arteries etc. Took them 6 days to arrive. that was after i phoned them 3 times and threatened the local news papers. finally on day 6 the local newspapers spoke to them and they arrived in time for the interview but came out with shite. But that was Bury police for ya.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

But got to admit they couldnt of handled Anubis's case better than they did. I swear that down!


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

Reptilerescueden said:


> But got to admit they couldnt of handled Anubis's case better than they did. I swear that down!


im glad they did.

but if you were here im sure you would be here btiching about how crap they were


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

But im here bitching at the shite justice system hun


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

but thats always shit no matter where you go............believe me


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

True hun! But I cant complain about the police service that I experienced this past few weeks. Even the CPS prosecuter who i spoke with said the police did a great job to make the case stick within 24hrs. The police that time was brill. Course i've had experience where they are shite but again that was in Bury. Credit where its due!


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

ill give my local police force credit when i see some intelligent behaviour


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

LMAO fair comment mate.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

dont want to go on but the police here are pretty bad [ipswich police and felixstowe police]
They have a tendancy to miss the obvious..they seem very lazy.
My work [small biz ice cream hut on the felixstowe seafront] got broken into a couple times, they found the stock that was stolen [example, big boxes of little cadburys flakes that you cannot buy retail] under ones bed and he denied stealing them...they didnt bother to ask him where he did get them...if they had he coulda been proved a liar straight away as he wouldnt have been able to name a single place.
also cans of drink..he said he had bought them off the market...whereas the market only sell foreign import cans...
didnt bother taking fingerprints as "prolly be too many anyway" despite us saying the place is wiped down with bleach every night after trading which it is so no prints would have been there other than the thiefs.
Usless.
Trese was robbed just over £500 last year in ipswich... worse most pathetic policing eveer....as it happens we found the guy who did it, gave the name to the police...ofcourse they acted like they thought we wer settin the guy up, then trese id'd him thriugh photo "oh hes not in ipswich" so we found him for them..etc etc..he ended up gettin busted on a drugs offence and being sentenced to a month for both crimes... so a junky who is in and out of jail all the time serves 2 weeks... id have prefered he be made to pay back the 500 quid.. not bad for a dollies 2 weeks of time.

theres been many other instances..all i can say is as much respect as i wana have for the police its very very hard and gettin harder lately.

Dean


----------



## mrd (Mar 26, 2006)

i bought from a little shop near bolton in kearsley.
i was told the royals where CB but later found they where CF in africa or something.
anyway, one, a male, was sold with feeding records, looked good etc. 
when i got it home i waiter 3 months and it never ate, so i took it back and said " oh i remember this one, it had never eaten ".
"this will get it sorted" he said as he got something out of his fridge he gave it to the snake as he said "this is for humans but it does the trick".
i said i wasnt happy and that i wanted to swap for another male.
he wanted a recipt (which i never got anyway) and so turned me away.

needless to say, the poor bugger died a few days later! i was mortified as he was such a gorgeous, well behaved little guy.

you never know with these ppl trying to make a few bob do ya??
i bet they never had any experience before! 
it worried me to think he had over 200 more off that delivery too!!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

That same shop your on about i reported to the RSPCA as they had a 2ft caimen in a tank that couldnt turn around. I went to buy a royal but was put off by so many in one tank and he just threw in the food for a free for all and didnt know who had eaten and who had not.
Course the RSPCA did feck all about the caimen and since found out that the RSPCA take animals to him. :evil:


----------

